# Hello from North Georgia



## DocConcrete13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Newly raised Master Mason here.  The journey has been enlightening so far, and I look forward to more.  My only regret is that I didn't petition sooner!  I get to travel quite a bit for work, so I am very interested in visiting other lodges when I get the chance.  I love to read, so I am open to suggestions for a Craft reading list.  Best Regards,
Brent


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome, Brother and congrats on being raised. Look forward to your valued input!


----------



## GJB (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome brother!   

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 29, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! Search the topics, there are several book recommendation threads.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## JDS3 (Oct 1, 2017)

Congratulations Brother Brent


----------



## Symthrell (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome Brother! Congratulations on being Raised! So North Georgia, I am in the Atlanta area myself. Newly Raised, are you working towards standing proficiency for MM? If so work hard and good luck!!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome Brother


----------



## MWilliams (May 6, 2018)

DocConcrete13 said:


> Newly raised Master Mason here.  The journey has been enlightening so far, and I look forward to more.  My only regret is that I didn't petition sooner!  I get to travel quite a bit for work, so I am very interested in visiting other lodges when I get the chance.  I love to read, so I am open to suggestions for a Craft reading list.  Best Regards,
> Brent


Anything by Carl H. Claudy...


----------



## Kwasi Kdivine (May 7, 2018)

Hello Brother.  I am Brother Kwasi from New York, I am a master mason as well. How does it feel?

Sent from my SM-J727V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

